# Motherless support group



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

If anyone would like to create an online group for people who are motherless (lost there mothers). 

I would really like to start a support or even Skype group for individuals who wish to talk/share their loss with others who understand and can be supportive. 

Send me a message or post on this thread. 

Thanks, it really means a lot!


----------

